# sec assessment



## seccandidate (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi! anyone who recently taken sec, i'm taking my assessment in dec. i've read crne books et al. but i'm not sure how to prepare for triple jump. any ideas? all inputs are welcome.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

What is sec? and what is triple jump?


----------



## seccandidate (Nov 6, 2012)

M


Auld Yin said:


> What is sec? and what is triple jump?


Sec assessment is a substantially equivalent competency assessment required by the college of registered nurnes in bc(CRNBC) to internationally educated nurse prior to registration in b.c. triple jump is that part of the 2day or 5day assessment wherein candidates are are on nursing process....


----------



## seccandidate (Nov 6, 2012)

M


Auld Yin said:


> What is sec? and what is triple jump?


Sec assessment is a substantially equivalent competency assessment required by the college of registered nurnes in bc(CRNBC) to internationally educated nurse prior to registration in b.c. triple jump is that part of the 2day or 5day assessment wherein candidates are asked about nursing process et al.


----------

